# Jackenberatung: Voll atmungsaktiv, oder regendicht?



## EasyBiker (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine windichte und sehr atmungsaktive Jacke zulegen. Dabei weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich eine Regenjacke kaufen soll und Kompromisse bei der Atmungsaktivität eingehen muss.

Ich fahre nicht zur Arbeit, nur freizeitmäßig und ich würde vielleicht auch garnicht im Regen losfahren. Nur, wenn man mal eine Regenjacke hat, ist es halt praktisch.
Wenns eine sein sollte, dann möchte ich auf jedenfall diese Belüftungschlitze und das PackLite System soll es dann garnicht sein.

Ich habe mal 4 Jacken im Vorfeld ausgesucht, die allerdings nicht wasserdicht sind und wollte erst mal wissen, welche die beste ist.
Besser wäre ja was mit Kapuze. 


Gore Bike Wear Funktion II WINDSTOPPER







Mammut Ultimate Pro 







Windjacke Typhoone






Sollte schon eine dünnere Jacke sein, die sind besser verwendbar. Denn im Winter packt man sich ja eh im Zwiebelprinzip ein.

Und wenn wasserdicht, dann bequem und luftdurchlässig, eben kein PackLite. Muss also nicht so ultrakompackt zusammenlegbar sein.


----------



## HittiSan (7. September 2006)

Kauf dir von Gore Tx ne Roubaix -heißt hoffentlich immer noch so, geht über den Hintern,wiegt nix, ist gut bei Regen, Wind und Kälte und ist ein 2 Lagen Laminat. Ne bessere Regenjacke kenn ich nicht. Für das RAd, natürlich -egal ob MTB oder RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. September 2006)

na sag mal ... alleine auf der ersten seite des kleidungsforums hast du 3 threads. reicht das an info und aktualität nicht aus? 

-

ansonsten kann ich bei temperaturen von 10° C bis -15° C sehr gut windstopper softshell empfehlen. hält auch ein paar stunden regen aus. ich habe die gore tool.


----------



## flocu (7. September 2006)

Die Mammut Ultimate Pro hab ich und kann sie im Winter sehr empfehlen, aber Zwiebelprinzip is damit nix. Die ist ja scho ne Softshell, das heisst ne Kombination aus Windstopper und wärmeisolierendem Material. Also echt nur was für unter 10°, besser unter 5°.
Ansonsten würd ich immer der Atmungsaktivität den Vorrang geben, außer auf ner Transalp oder anderen Mehrtagestouren. Also bloß keine regendichte Jacke. Mit ner Windstopperjacke wirst Du zwar nach ner Weile durch und durch nass sein aber Du kühlst damit net aus. Solange Du aufm Rad sitzt kannste auch wenns Bindfäden regnet Deine Temperatur halten, bis Du wieder daheim bist. 
Das klingt jetzt viel schlimmer als es ist (-;
Ich hab ne Windstopper von Jeantex (Trento) mit abzipbaren Ärmeln, aber Deine Gore Function II tuts genauso. Darfst dir aber net die Winterversion kaufen sonst haste wieder ne Softshell.
Kapuze hab ich noch net vermisst...


----------



## EasyBiker (7. September 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mammut Ultimate Pro hab ich und kann sie im Winter sehr empfehlen, aber Zwiebelprinzip is damit nix. Die ist ja scho ne Softshell, das heisst ne Kombination aus Windstopper und wärmeisolierendem Material. Also echt nur was für unter 10°, besser unter 5°.
> Ansonsten würd ich immer der Atmungsaktivität den Vorrang geben, außer auf ner Transalp oder anderen Mehrtagestouren. Also bloß keine regendichte Jacke. Mit ner Windstopperjacke wirst Du zwar nach ner Weile durch und durch nass sein aber Du kühlst damit net aus. Solange Du aufm Rad sitzt kannste auch wenns Bindfäden regnet Deine Temperatur halten, bis Du wieder daheim bist.
> Das klingt jetzt viel schlimmer als es ist (-;
> Ich hab ne Windstopper von Jeantex (Trento) mit abzipbaren Ärmeln, aber Deine Gore Function II tuts genauso. Darfst dir aber net die Winterversion kaufen sonst haste wieder ne Softshell.
> Kapuze hab ich noch net vermisst...



Hmm, welche Winterversion meinst du?

Bei Boc24.de gibts einmal die Function II Windstopper für 99 Euro und dann die Function II Windstopper *Thermo* für 130 Euro.

Die Thermo soll regendicht sein und ein *Thermoinnenfutter* haben.

Ich möchte heute noch bestellen.


----------



## Route66 (7. September 2006)

Hi,



			
				EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, welche Winterversion meinst du?
> 
> Bei Boc24.de gibts einmal die Function II Windstopper für 99 Euro und dann die Function II Windstopper *Thermo* für 130 Euro.
> 
> ...


genau die Thermo meint er mit Winterversion.
Die ist aber wirklich nur für kalte Tage (nicht nur kühl!) geeignet da sie ein Fleece Innenfutter hat. Das ist bei über 5 Grad zu warm wenn Du noch was drunter hast, mir jedenfalls.
Ich habe die normale Thermo und ziehe an kalten Tagen eben ein dickeres Langarmshirt drunter. Komme damit bis -10 Grad klar  

Beides sind allerdings nur Windjacken. Die halten mal nen kurzen Regenguss aus aber irgendwann weichen sie durch.

Gibt auch schon genügen Infos zu diesen Jacken hier, suche mal nach Gore & Fuction.

Gruss


----------



## EasyBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Die BOC24 waren zu blöd, mir eine Jacke zu liefern, obohl sie noch zu dem Zeitpunkt lieferbar war, wo ich bestellt habe.

In Rot will ich die nicht!

Ich brauche die Gore Function II in XXL (schwarz)

Wo gibts die sonst am günstigsten? Bei Bike-Discount kostet die über 130 Euro!


----------



## mischuer (4. Oktober 2006)

wieso nicht die Barrier von Pearl Izumi mal versuchen? Die richtig günstige atmungsaktive Regenjacke Cruiser von Gore für 79 eur gibts ja leider nimmer.


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2006)

suchfunktion mal nach "windtex"


----------



## EasyBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> suchfunktion mal nach "windtex"



Da ich eine richtige Jacke möchte und kein Trikot, ist ja wohl nur die Magura da, aber die gefällt mir vom Design nicht, ich möchte doch keine Werbesäule sein.

  

http://www.magura.com/german/online_shop/department_1.htm


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2006)

kollege x-rossi hat irgendwo ne ganze latte von italienischen herstllern aufgetan. 
und bei www.roseversand.de gibts auch massig designs. 
der punkt ist, dass ich die funktion erst mal wichtiger als die optik finde und in der beziehung finde ich persönlich windtex sinnvoller bzw. einfach besser als gore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> kollege x-rossi hat irgendwo ne ganze latte von italienischen herstllern aufgetan.
> und bei www.roseversand.de gibts auch massig designs.
> der punkt ist, dass ich die funktion erst mal wichtiger als die optik finde und in der beziehung finde ich persönlich windtex sinnvoller bzw. einfach besser als gore.



Danke!

Welche von denen? 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=20&detail2=1

Bei der Gore Windstopper Function II brauchte ich XXL! Welche Größe hier?

Ein Fleece soll ja auch noch runterpassen...


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2006)

"Ihre Suchanfrage ergab leider keine Treffer. Bitte korrigieren Sie Ihre Eingaben.
Zurück zur Suche!" 

material ist eh das gleiche, dann lass die optik entscheiden. 

größe? weiss ich doch nicht - musst du bei rose fragen.
fleece kannst du dir aber eher sparen. funkzjohnsunterhemd und trikot reichen auch bei minusgraden.


----------



## hotzemott (4. Oktober 2006)

Noch eine Option: Die VauDe Casella Event. Ist eine schlichte Regenjacke bei der die derzeit atmungsaktivste Membran Event verwendet wird. Gibts in rot und blau, z.B. auch bei Globetrottel:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=vd_40653&k_id=0306&hot=0

Die Event-Membrane ist den üblichen Tests zufolge deutlich atmungsaktiver als die Goretex-Membrane. Wie dampfdurchlässig das Material im Vergleich zu Windstopper-Stoffen ist weiss ich leider nicht, würde mich selbst interessieren.  Falls dich die Casella Event interessiert findest du über die SuFu noch paar positive Meinungen. Für den Preis darf man zugegebenermaßen auch eine erstklassige Funktion erwarten.

Hotzemott


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (4. Oktober 2006)

ich hab die gore jetzt rund ein jahr und bin immer noch begeistert! sie hällt super warm und wenns nicht reicht zieht man noch thermounterwäsche und so drunter. man bekommt trotzdem keinen hitzekoller und regen hat sie bisher auch immer gut abgehalten. ich bin mit ihr auch schon ein paar mal an diversen ästen und streuchern hängen geblieben, aber die jacke hat keine spuren.

ich glaube die kälteste tour mit der jacke lag so bei ~ -15°c und gefroren hab ich nur an händen und füßen!


----------



## Stefan-S (5. Oktober 2006)

Meine bescheidene 5 Cent: Kauf die Function von Gore.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2006)

WINDTEX 

... ist in der tat ein ausgezeichnetes material und ich habe auch im sommer so eine weste aus windtex gekauft. ist wirklich mehr als sehr in ordnung das teil. aber die zeit von windtex scheint bald vorüber zu sein, da es irgenwie kaum noch modelle aus dem jahr 2005, geschweige denn 2006 gibt.

irgendeine neue faser muss an die stelle von windtex getreten sein, konnte sie jedoch noch nicht finden.

ich habe auch versucht beim entwickler - vagotex.it - mehr über windtex in erfahrung zu bringen, aber entweder können die kein englisch oder sind halt wirklich italiener. service für deutschland scheint vagotex nicht zu kennen. vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur naiv ^^

ein tipp am rande: googelt nach "windtex jacket" und ihr bekommt ein paar europäische shops mit topp jacken.

googelt nach "windtex glove" und ihr bekommt auch deutsche shops mit topp handschuhen für die herbst-/winterzeit. die handschuhe bewegen sich preislich zwischen 20-25 , sind also günstiger, als zb chiba drystar, gonso hightex oder ähnlicher kram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi M. (30. Januar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Die Mammut Ultimate Pro hab ich und kann sie im Winter sehr empfehlen, aber Zwiebelprinzip is damit nix. Die ist ja scho ne Softshell, das heisst ne Kombination aus Windstopper und wärmeisolierendem Material. Also echt nur was für unter 10°, besser unter 5°.
> Ansonsten würd ich immer der Atmungsaktivität den Vorrang geben.....


Kann vielleicht noch jemand von Erfahrungen mit der Ultimate Pro berichten?? Ich war eigentlich schon drauf und dran mit ein Gore Tool zu kaufen, würde aber eine etwas alltagstauglichere Jacke wie die Mammut vorziehen. 
Ist das wirklich nichts für über 5°??? Ich hatte beim anprobieren eher Bedenken sie sei nicht warm genug.....
Und wie sieht es mit der Atmungsaktivität im Vergleich zu einer Gore Tool oder Add-Tec II aus??

Danke Andi


----------



## polo (31. Januar 2007)

bevor ich mich fÃ¼r eine montane event jacke entschieden habe, hatte ich einige softshells angeschaut. das Ã¼berzeugendste modell in der 200â¬ klasse war m.e. die haglÃ¶fs typhoon.
aber: warm sind die dinger alle. gewicht der jacke ist ein grober indikator, wie warm


----------



## hotzemott (31. Januar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> bevor ich mich für eine montane event jacke entschieden habe, hatte ich einige softshells angeschaut.


Hi polo,

und wie bist du mit der Atmungsaktivität der Event-Membrane zufrieden? Hast du einen Vergleich zu GoreTex- oder Windstopper-Bekleidung?

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## polo (31. Januar 2007)

die vergleiche, die ich ziehen kann, sind unfair, weil meine diversen gore sachen allesamt etwas älter sind.
außerdem habe ich dank des "winters" die jacke noch nicht wirklich testen können. hatte sie 2x unter bedingungen an, wo man sie eigentlich nicht braucht. geschwitzt habe ich natürlich, naß war die jacke innen nicht. gefühl sagt mir: tolles teil.
ach so. ich bin wissenschaftshörig und glaube einfach mal diesen testergebnissen bzgl. atmungsaktivität: http://www.shelby.fi/tips/breathability.pdf
wasserdicht ist die membran vermutlich auch, wobei bislang alles an niederschlag (derzeit ja wenig vorhanden ...) an der imprägnierung abprallt.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe dies VauDe Casella Event-Jacke seit über einem Jahr in Benutzung und die Membran funktioniert sehr gut.

Aber auch die beste, wasserdichte Membran lässt immer weniger Wasserdampf abziehen, als eine gute winddichte Membran. D.h. es wird in der Jacke schon etwas "schwitziger", es sei denn man schwitzt gar nicht. Daher ist eine Regenjacke für mich keine Alternative zu einer guten Bike-Jacke. Die Kombination machts (als Trikot hier Gore Phantom Plus).

CU Immo!


----------



## polo (31. Januar 2007)

hat denn eigenbtlich wer schon näheres von gore proshell mitbekommen?


----------



## hoermann4you (3. März 2007)

Also ich habe die Mammut Pro Ultimate allerdings als "alltagsjacke" und die kannst du sicher auch bei höheren Tempraturen wie 5° anziehen. Empfindet eh jeder anders. Ich bin mit der Jacke echt zufrieden, -warm, absolut winddicht und Regen kann sie auch wohl ab.

Gruss
St.


----------



## chill^out (5. März 2007)

Die Mammut ist alles andere als warm, sie ist nur absolut winddicht... den Unterschied merkt man wenn man in dem Teil mal 10 Minuten bei nur 5°C steht. Für sportliche Aktivitäten ist das Teil aber genial, mir hat beim Biken selbst bei 0°C darunter ein langärmliges Odlo Light Shirt gelangt. Aber wenns mal länger schüttet oder du auch bei Regen lange Ausfahrten vorhast taugt sie nach ner gewissen Zit nix mehr. 

Ich nutze mittlerweile die von polo bereits genannte Jacke, seitdem brauche ich auch meine Mammut faktisch nicht mehr. Event ist genauso atmungsaktiv, wenn nicht sogar noch nen Tick besser, aber eben absolut wasserdicht.


----------

